# Graphic Artists United™ Logo Design Contest



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have decided to host a contest for the best logo for the Graphic Artists United™ website and thread. This is a contest that will be judged by various members of the GAU group. This graphic can be anything, as long as it it your own work, it can be hand drawn and scanned in or made in photoshop or whatever. The dimensions need to be 1200x200 pixels. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Prizes:
     1st Place - Crysis Warhead Brand New - Sealed In Box
     2nd Place - OEM copy of Far Cry 2
     3rd Place - $10 cash

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RULES PLEASE READ!

Heres a set of rules that I think are pretty fair.


Must be a TPU member who joined before May 15, 2009
Must be your original work, you may be prompted to prove originality
TechPowerUp Staff and Moderators will be allowed to participate 
The contest is not limited to any geographic region. 
Up to two submissions per user 
Please submit only JPG file format images for initial review. 
Have Fun

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been asked what should be in the logo. My answer is nothing specific, leave it up to your imagination, but just to have something to go off of, here is the website it will go on. It will be replacing the top banner under the website title, which will be removed.

Official Graphic Artists United™ Website

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the official place to submit your designs, so please do that: Graphic Artists United™ Logo Design Contest - Submision Thread

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Contest ends July 31, 2009*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

***CONTEST UPDATE***

I am now requesting a 1200x200 pixel header instead of a 850x200 pixel header. For people who have already submitted the 850x200 version, thats great that will be used as well but I regret to inform you that you will need to make a 1200x200 version.

Of course all new entrees do not need to make the 850x200 version.

You will be judged on the 1200x200 pixel header.

I am sorry for any inconveniences this may have caused

The reason for this is, www.graphicartistsunited.com is going through servere rennovation and upgrade so the header dimensions are different.

*another newsflash*: on the new website I will be able to change the color scheme


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 16, 2009)

hmmm wanna join the fun 
BTW do you ship in Asia?


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

glad to have a participant

and yes i ship internationally


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 16, 2009)

nice to hear. When is the deadline?


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for reminding me, its july 15, I added it to the OP


----------



## zAAm (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you give some idea on what should be on the logo? Just the name Graphics Artists United and then whatever design you choose?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 16, 2009)

Can i be a judge?



zAAm said:


> Can you give some idea on what should be on the logo? Just the name Graphics Artists United and then whatever design you choose?



Whatever you want it to be z let your creativity run wild.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2009)

I can join in with the judging too.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 16, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Whatever you want it to be z let your creativity run wild.



I was just thinking if you want it to be a LOGO after all it should have the name on it no?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 16, 2009)

Well yes that would be a good start.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2009)

Smooth, I need another copy of FC2 - see if I can work something out.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

Heh, I wanna join...
not fo rthe prize tho...
I quit gaming photoshop is really fun...


----------



## Triprift (Jun 16, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Smooth, I need another copy of FC2 - see if I can work something out.



Excellent the more contestants the better.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

HEH


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm looking for 5 judges, and at least 3 of which being previous or current members of GAU.  So far there is me, mussels and triprift, two of which are GAU members.

@Trip and Mussels, if you decide to be judges, you cant enter a design.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats fine by me mate.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Heya SkyKast! Like the idea man.  

You got PM, I may have a little something to sweeten up the deal for a runner-up!

EDIT:

Also please if you want I can judge.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

Do we post our work here?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm no good at anything that doesnt have googly eyes.

I did have a thought about the japanese flag, replacing the middle with the TPU power-button logo.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Do we post our work here?



Yep so lets see your best gau logos ppl.

Speaking to Panch now he rekon its quote "cool,cool"


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yep so lets see your best gau logos ppl.



cool them I submitted at the right place

Heh one submission left...


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

@h3llb3nd4 - thanks for the submision, it looks great but to make things more organized I made a separate thread for submisions only, its in the OP, if you could post it there that's be great

there are some additions to the OP, like we now have an upgraded first place prize as well as a second place prize (thanks to Jr)

also I posted the link of the submision thread

and I posted the link of the site so maybee you could make your design fit the website skin

and finally the panel of judges is complete; SkyKast, JrRacinFan, Mussels, Triprift and Panchoman


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2009)

Too bad I already have the game...can you make it Crysis instead?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Too bad I already have the game...can you make it Crysis instead?



If I had Crysis I'd just give you my key+disc.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

your right the prizes shouldnt be the same, updated now


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

can you re-submit?
eg. take one down then upload a new one?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 16, 2009)

error in 2nd place - $10 cash

should be 3rd place


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> can you re-submit?
> eg. take one down then upload a new one?



you should be able to, so long as its before the cutoff date.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you should be able to, so long as its before the cutoff date.



w00t! i'mma resubmitting!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> your right the prizes shouldnt be the same, updated now


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> can you re-submit?
> eg. take one down then upload a new one?



yes as mussels said, that is fine as long as it is done before the cutoff date



RadeonX2 said:


> error in 2nd place - $10 cash
> 
> should be 3rd place



thanks, fixed

@everyone - sorry for having to edit things and make little fixes so much but I'm doing my best with what little time I have


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

well h3llb3nd4 here is an example of what it would look like on the site, and its also something for everyone else


----------



## zAAm (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a quick question, are you willing to alter your website colour scheme a tiny bit? hehe.

Because I'm working on something I think will look good but not with the current black/red scheme. I propose a tealish-blue and dark gray scheme which will look a lot more professional 

Edit: I suppose you want the website to look professional? Or do you want to go with the funkiness? I think since you guys are "graphic artists" first and foremost, the website design should reflect that or am I wrong?


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 17, 2009)

whatever you say, I dont know if I can do that but I'll check


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 17, 2009)

sorry but color sceme stays


----------



## tastegw (Jun 17, 2009)

i know its not good, but here is my offerings









its posted in the submit page also

edit: i do have a question though,  why is such a website looking for outside work?

edit again: i had wrong size up there,  i knew something was off.

edit again again: swapped out first banner with a new one, changed my submitted on other page as well

how they would look:


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 17, 2009)

hah good question you think a Graphic art website would be able to design their own eh? no, its not that we cant, its the fact that I was bored so I came up with the idea of a contest, to possible increase traffic or just for fun


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> sorry but color sceme stays



Awww, I liked the blue better... 

You should also try to get a theme going with that website of your, that will make it much easier to design the pages and buttons and so on when you do that. 

Also, sorry about the professional comment, as I read it now it can sound pretty offensive and I didn't mean it like that.

So here's my two submissions: I did post them on the other thread as well.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 17, 2009)

Great quality submissions ppl just a reminder post submissions here.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2009)

as has been said, post them in the other thread.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Great quality submissions ppl just a reminder post submissions here.





Mussels said:


> as has been said, post them in the other thread.



Yup, I did. 
Don't you think the blue looks better though?

@ SkyKast, why must the red colour scheme stay? And does that mean you can't make better link buttons and so on the website as well? Or who controls the website?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW at those submissions...I can only hope I can match them. But first I must think of a concept, and then find enough time to do it.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheers entropy you have plenty of time to come up with your submissions take your time.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 17, 2009)

zAAm said:


> @ SkyKast, why must the red colour scheme stay? And does that mean you can't make better link buttons and so on the website as well? Or who controls the website?



I control the website, and as of now the hoster does not allow much freedom at all, so expect a new website sometime soon, but I was planning on making it the same scheme


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> I control the website, and as of now the hoster does not allow much freedom at all, so expect a new website sometime soon, but I was planning on making it the same scheme



Fair enough, it was just a suggestion


----------



## Triprift (Jun 17, 2009)

Currently looking for one more Judge bearing in mind if you become a judge you cant submit entries. So far my good self, Sky, Jr and Mussels are on the judgeing panel. If you wish to judge eather post your interest here or Pm Sky ta.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 17, 2009)

incorrect, the pannel is full

me, Trip, Jr, Mussels, and panch


----------



## Triprift (Jun 17, 2009)

Once again thanks for not telling me before. =/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL! 

Also one thing about submissions guys. Try to keep them as small a filesize as possible, smaller filesizes means faster site load also and less bandwith usage per month.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2009)

perhaps a file size limit? 150KB?

edit: looking at the existing entries, 200KB. so far, no ones used more than 200KB in the submitted entries, so lets use that as a maximum. if its over 200KB, shrink it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2009)

I say a max of 200KB, means they must use some image compression over that. For me being a judge I may look past this if the submission catches my eye.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 17, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Once again thanks for not telling me before. =/



last line of post 22: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1433914&postcount=22



JrRacinFan said:


> LOL!
> 
> Also one thing about submissions guys. Try to keep them as small a filesize as possible, smaller filesizes means faster site load also and less bandwith usage per month.



yah good thinking



Mussels said:


> perhaps a file size limit? 150KB?
> 
> edit: looking at the existing entries, 200KB. so far, no ones used more than 200KB in the submitted entries, so lets use that as a maximum. if its over 200KB, shrink it.



200k sounds good, thanks


----------



## Triprift (Jun 17, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> last line of post 22: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1433914&postcount=22



Sorry had a very stressful day no excuse for being lazy. =/


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I say a max of 200KB, means they must use some image compression over that. For me being a judge I may look past this if the submission catches my eye.



Uhm, or you could just ask for a smaller file when the winner is announced?
I don't see any of the entries being much larger than 200KB since I have mine saved in max quality jpeg and they are 150KB. The winner can then just send a jpeg at slightly lower quality...


----------



## tastegw (Jun 17, 2009)

ya, i had to compress one of my jpgs really hard, the original .psp is much larger in file size.
but if you think the quality looks ok as it is, then its all good.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2009)

the winner wont be judged based on compression artifacting. its the design.

You can always send in the uncompressed design after you win (or if asked, for the final roundup) and let the judges compress it themselves.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2009)

If you guys got offended with what I posted earlier I apologize, I wwas merely just throwing that out. Basically thinking out loud


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

tastegw said:


> ya, i had to compress one of my jpgs really hard, the original .psp is much larger in file size.
> but if you think the quality looks ok as it is, then its all good.



Well, the size of the .psp is irrelevant to the jpg size. My .psp file is 31MB but it's the file dimensions (and complexity of the image) that mostly determine the jpg size...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 19, 2009)

you TPUers serious?!?
only 4 participants?!?
come on! I thought there were lots of talented graphic artists here!!
Join and win prizes! We need competition, so we can improve our work!!!


----------



## tastegw (Jun 19, 2009)

hey h3llb3nd4,  your last submission looks great!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 19, 2009)

tastegw said:


> hey h3llb3nd4,  your last submission looks great!



Heh, took lots of brainstorming


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the submisions we already have

but i was hoping for some more contenstants then this.....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been too busy so I'm afraid I'm out.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

you might not have had many entries, but the ones that are there are great.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 20, 2009)

Indeed plenty of time to get submissions in ppl.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 20, 2009)

Can i join to?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 20, 2009)

stefanels said:


> Can i join to?



NO way!! you're gonna jack our cookies!!

j/k ya quickly!so I can change my work after seeing yours


----------



## Triprift (Jun 20, 2009)

stefanels said:


> Can i join to?



What bussiness going slow lol j/k 

So you want to enter sig master?


----------



## tastegw (Jun 22, 2009)

quick question,  this is not a submission, but an example...

can the banner be a script?
like this

it would require 2 file extensions and some basic html knoledge.

if not, no biggie...thought id ask


----------



## Triprift (Jun 22, 2009)

Ill ask Panch and get back to you on that one.

And Panch is very happy with how how its going.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

To h3llb3nd4 and the others that posted so far


----------



## Triprift (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos mod master you want to enter?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

I am so un artistically inclined..... I do however know/appreciate talent when I see it, Well done


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 22, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Ill ask Panch and get back to you on that one.
> 
> And Panch is very happy with how how its going.



oh did he take the contest over? cause last thing I heard I started it and I'm paying for most of the prizes....but if he wants to take over managing it thats cool, hes never usually here long enough to do something like that though

@testegw - but no I dont see how it would be a problem


----------



## Triprift (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok np i thought since i still see him on the forums me bad.


----------



## tastegw (Jun 22, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> @testegw - but no I dont see how it would be a problem



cool, i will work on getting 2 new submissions in to replace my current 2.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 22, 2009)

tastegw said:


> cool, i will work on getting 2 new submissions in to replace my current 2.



BUT if it doesnt work out then your 2 non scripted ones will be judged...fair?


----------



## tastegw (Jun 22, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> BUT if it doesnt work out then your 2 non scripted ones will be judged...fair?



sounds fair to me


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 23, 2009)

***CONTEST UPDATE***

I am now requesting a 1200x200 pixel header instead of a 850x200 pixel header. For people who have already submitted the 850x200 version, thats great that will be used as well but I regret to inform you that you will need to make a 1200x200 version.

Of course all new entrees do not need to make the 850x200 version.

You will be judged on the 1200x200 pixel header.

I am sorry for any inconveniences this may have caused

The reason for this is, www.graphicartistsunited.com is going through servere rennovation and upgrade so the header dimensions are different.

*another newsflash*: on the new website I will be able to change the color scheme


----------



## Triprift (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok im going to jot this down so idont forget easy at my age to forget stuff.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 23, 2009)

k sweet, and the new site should be running and up by the end of July or the beginning of August, it will take a lot of time to work out the kinks and stuff since its completely Flash based and I dont know Flash very well.


----------



## zithe (Jun 23, 2009)

The site has a nice color scheme. I think I have something in mind. 

Count me in!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 23, 2009)

Excellent look forward to seeing your entries.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 23, 2009)

Sigh, making it 350px wider isn't as easy with a file with 20+ layers... Will see if I'll have time since I'm going to be pretty busy for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## tastegw (Jun 23, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Sigh, making it 350px wider isn't as easy with a file with 20+ layers... Will see if I'll have time since I'm going to be pretty busy for the next 3 weeks.



i agree,  the ratio is different, so it would be a strait "stretch".

but i wasnt pleased with my 2 submissions, perhaps this will let me get better ones in.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, I made some changes to my entry... NEW IMAGE It's now at the new resolution (1200x200). Had to do more than resize it to make it look ok with the narrower aspect ratio. More to bind the primary space on the image. Maybe I'll make another red one... will see...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

bump as the compatition needs to be more competitors....


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

Indeed it does cmon ppl check out the great prizes.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

sky I think you should change this line





> I have decided to host a contest for the best logo for the Graphic Artists United™ website and thread. This is a contest that will be judged by various members of the GAU group. This graphic can be anything, as long as it it your own work, it can be hand drawn and scanned in or made in photoshop or whatever. The dimensions need to *be 850 x 200 pixels.*




We need moar contestants!! bumping this thread...


----------



## tastegw (Jul 6, 2009)

i have edited my submissions on the submissions page for the new size.

we do need more people to submit though.
we only have like 4 or 5 entries.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)

my picture


----------



## SkyKast (Jul 14, 2009)

well...theres a day left and only 5 submissions, with 3 prizes....

this was a fail, and a waste of prize money

but I have to say the submisions that we already have are awesome! and I thank you guys for that


----------



## zAAm (Jul 15, 2009)

No problem... I don't care much for the prizes though, just like the challenge


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol I only found this now


----------



## SkyKast (Jul 23, 2009)

8 more days guys so im just giving this a bump to hopefully get another submision


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 7, 2009)

bump...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2009)

bumpity bump!


good luck with it all, and hey - you're getting what you wanted (the logo) and people are getting prizes  its all good!


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 26, 2009)

k well I have been away from TPU for quite a while now but I hope to ruturn so we need to get these things judged and the prizes sent even though it looks like no one cares lol so the judging starts now, sorry for the late start


----------



## Triprift (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive just got on now Sky and looking over the entries will pmsg you and Jr and Mussels soon with my top 3


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

*Alright guys the results are in!*

STANDINGS:
   1st Place - Submission 8 by h3llb3nd4 --- (winner of sealed Crysis Warhead Game!)
   2nd Place - Submission 3 by zAAm --- (winner of OEM Far Cry 2 Game!)
   3rd Place - Submission 5 by wickedwahine --- (winner of $10 cash!)

Runner Ups:
   Submission 10 by radeonX2 --- (winner of $5 cash!)
   Submission 6 by tastegw --- (winner of $5 cash!)
   Submission 1 by bradleyKNZ --- (winner of $5 cash!)

Honorable Mentions:
   Submission 2 by bradleyKNZ
   Submission 4 by wickedwahine
   Submission 7 by tastegw
   Submission 9 by h3llb3nd4

On behalf of all of the members of GAU I say Thank You for all your awesome entries and the time you put into making them look so great! I will contact all of you by PM as soon as possible.


----------



## tastegw (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey sky, I would like to donate my prize back to TPU if that's ok.
Thanks for hosting this contest, had fun trying 


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 30, 2009)

sure thats fine if thats what you want to do, just go to www.grapchicartistsunited.com and click the donate button  it pays for the hosting


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 30, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> sure thats fine if thats what you want to do, just go to www.grapchicartistsunited.com and click the donate button  it pays for the hosting



forgot to PM you yesterday so I'll just say it here that I recieved the prize! ty hoping for more of these contest!

oh the url is misspelled


----------

